# Will my motherboard bottleneck a gtx 970?



## outlawzgosu (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm thinking about upgrading my video card from a GTX 680 to a GTX 970 and I'd like to know if my motherboard will lower the gtx970's performance. If it will, by how much?

My motherboard is Asus P9X79 Pro


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It will do just fine.

What is the make and model number of your PSU and CPU?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The GTX970 requires 50W less power than the GTX680 so the PSU "shouldn't" be a concern. What CPU?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

usually bottlenecking is down to a difference between the graphics card and cpu not the motherboard. Your board will run the card fine.


----------



## outlawzgosu (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply. Work.

Anyway, here are my CPU and PSU:
CPU: QuadCore Intel Core i7-3820, 3700 MHz (37 x 100)
PSU: 800 Watts - Standard 80 Plus Certified Power Supply - SLI/CrossFireX Ready

From what I've been told by a few people who aren't computer experts, but know a few things, a motherboard's specs might not be good or new enough for a video card that came out a year or more later. How true is that?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Full make and model of the PSU?

The wattage and CPU will do just fine with your upgrade.


----------



## outlawzgosu (Jun 7, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Full make and model of the PSU?
> 
> The wattage and CPU will do just fine with your upgrade.


Xtreme Gear 800w ATX PowerSupply

model: XG-H800


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello while the wattage is fine that's not all that matters. This forum expressly recommends Seasonic or XFX *seasonic made* power supply units. The reason is that Seasonic and XFX are the only manufacturers that are top quality. I would not trust a low quality Xtreme brand that is used by many OEM PC manufacturers to optimize profits. I would replace that power supply ASAP with a higher quality unit even a 650W Seasonic will do great.

Stick with Seasonic and XFX for top quality.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

XTreme Gear PSU's are commonly included with CyberPower PC's. CyberPower is noted for including low quality PSU's with their PC's.
Replacing that PSU with a good quality 550W (for the GTX970) or 620W (for the GTX680) would be a win/win deal for you.
SeaSonic-XFX-Antec HCG are top quality.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

That's very true Tyree. Quality power supplies are the heart of a good system. It's best to remove and replace any supply that isn't up to par and replace it with a Seasonic or XFX - you can't lose with that deal.


----------



## outlawzgosu (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I'm going to upgrade my video card first, then I'll look into replacing the power supply.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Well I would advise getting the power supply now if you can, You don't want to risk any of your components -- from your mainboard to your GPU.

I know it sounds a bit cliché but in my opinion stability is in direct proportion to quality in the hardware world. So my advice, as I'm sure Tyree's advice would be to replace the power supply now and don't use the lower and power supply with your setup with the high quality Asus motherboard and the high performance GPU you have.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above ^
The PSU should be replaced with a good quality unit before the GPU is replaced.


----------

